# My Piwowarski Red turquiose & Blue Knight Discus



## MELLO

Just want to share my home grown Piwowarski Red Turks and my Wayne Ng Blue knights(bought when they were 1.75") These are the only discus I will be keeping for now. Due to my busy schedule I have to downsize and let all my discus pairs go. Looking forward to grow these guys to their full potential and get my own future breeders. Here's a quick video for you guys.
Thanks



What they look like every water change


----------



## Fish rookie

That is what a real water change should be like!


----------



## bonsai dave

Looking great Mello. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Smallermouse

I'm a beginner but are water changes for discuses 100%?!!


----------



## ndnhuy

Great job Mello! They are all having nice shape.


----------



## charles

I think Mello uses more water on water change for his discus each day then his shower, drinking, coffee, cooking, etc combine


----------



## josephl

Awesome looking fish Mello. 

If you ever get bored of the blue knights, you know who to call first :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO

Thank you all!

@ Smallerhouse: NO! You don't need to this extreme waterchange regime that I'm doing. It's just my own preference to do it that way.. 
@ Charles: you got that right! that's why I downsize so I can enjoy my shower, coffee, cooking etc. 
@ Joseph: No doubt you are the first guy that will get the call for the BK's.


----------



## crimper

Brotha! Can't wait to see these guys grow like monsters.. 1 pair is already reserved for me right? :lol:


----------



## FishFreaks

nice rommell. looking bigger then last time i was thier. cant wait to see these in a year. should be awesome!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Love those Blue Knights. They are the first domestics that I looked at. I'll have to line up behind Josephl if you get rid of them.


----------



## MELLO

The Blue Knights are my favorite discus. It's very hard for them to come by theses days. When I saw that they were available, I immediately ordered them. I had 2 adult Blue Knights before and they were the most expensive Discus I've owned. I paid $375 US each conversion back then was atleast $405 CAD not including shipping and tax. I inquired for a pair rightnow they cost $1800 minimum. 
Here's some pictures of my Blue Knights from 4 years ago. I miss them. But hopefully my juvies turns out like them.





































Another of my favorite Wayne Ng fish.
Reflection Deep


----------



## ndnhuy

You really own the top quality Discus in Vancouver Mello. They are always amazing for me.


----------



## MELLO

crimper said:


> Brotha! Can't wait to see these guys grow like monsters.. 1 pair is already reserved for me right? :lol:


If you can wait  I know how bad you want them. The piwow turks will look good in your planted tank setup..


----------



## MELLO

2wheelsx2 said:


> Love those Blue Knights. They are the first domestics that I looked at. I'll have to line up behind Josephl if you get rid of them.


Gary your No. 2 on my list


----------



## MELLO

ndnhuy said:


> You really own the top quality Discus in Vancouver Mello. They are always amazing for me.


Thanks! but those are my discus from the past.. Just sharing!


----------



## crimper

Now I feel bad! Those are the fish that I miss when I was hibernating


----------



## MrJackyTang

Amazing Discus Collections Brother Mello !
My Brother Bey Is gonna see u soon this weekend he just told me.
$1800 for that Quality of DiscusThe Biggest Blue Pair is a really good price !


----------



## MELLO

MrJackyTang said:


> Amazing Discus Collections Brother Mello !
> My Brother Bey Is gonna see u soon this weekend he just told me.
> $1800 for that Quality of DiscusThe Biggest Blue Pair is a really good price !


Hi Jacky,
Bey! One of my discus mentors who turned to be a flowerhorn guy now like you. I'm pretty sure he keeps the high end ones like you have. Tell him to give me call  I hope to see your price collections too someday I might just keep some


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Brother Mello !
Oh Yeah La ! I Ordered For Him All Really Nice Masterpieces In His Place Now And They R Turn Out Super Amazing Under His Care.
I'm More Than Happy To Invite U To My Place To See My 3 Lovely SONs.

Can't wait to see u this Sunday and learn from u.

My Brother Bey always tell me that Mello is an Expert and who own the Highest Quality Of Discus In Canada.

Thanks So Much !



MELLO said:


> Hi Jacky,
> Bey! One of my discus mentors who turned to be a flowerhorn guy now like you. I'm pretty sure he keeps the high end ones like you have. Tell him to give me call  I hope to see your price collections too someday I might just keep some


----------



## pieces71

they really grown now pre..for sure they will grow to their full potential


----------



## MELLO

FishFreaks said:


> nice rommell. looking bigger then last time i was thier. cant wait to see these in a year. should be awesome!


Still long ways to go till they reach the size of your jumbo turk pair... Take good care of them and the SS..


----------



## FishFreaks

MELLO said:


> Still long ways to go till they reach the size of your jumbo turk pair... Take good care of them and the SS..


forsure brother....i would never let you down.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Brother Mello. Thanks So Much For Inviting Me To Ur Place Last Sun.
I did Opened my eye and really happy to see the Top Quality Discus in Ur Place.
They really win my heart by enjoying their Beauty.

Oh Yeah La ! U R Welcome to come over our place this Weekend.
I promised I will find u A Really Amazing Masterpiece FH. ok.
[video]http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/flowerhorn-small-collections-34840/[/video]
LOL !


----------



## MELLO

MrJackyTang said:


> Dear Brother Mello. Thanks So Much For Inviting Me To Ur Place Last Sun.
> I did Opened my eye and really happy to see the Top Quality Discus in Ur Place.
> They really win my heart by enjoying their Beauty.
> 
> Oh Yeah La ! U R Welcome to come over our place this Weekend.
> I promised I will find u A Really Amazing Masterpiece FH. ok.
> LOL !


It was a pleasure meeting you and good to see Bei once again. I have to visit your place soon to see your champion Flowerhorns.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Dear Brother Mello.

I just got 3 Masterpieces from Thailand and I did ship them back to VIETNAM For The Flowerhorn Competition 2013.

Hopefully, I Will Win Again For The Grand Champion FH Tittle This Year 2013 .
I Will Show Them To U After The Show Since They R Still Not In The Public Till The Competition Finish.



MELLO said:


> It was a pleasure meeting you and good to see Bei once again. I have to visit your place soon to see your champion Flowerhorns.


----------



## MELLO

On vacation mode now. Time to share some vid,


----------



## josephl

Looking good, love how the colors are starting to come in


----------



## crimper

Fantastic brotha! |drool|


----------



## MELLO

Move them into a bigger tank.


----------



## crimper

|drool| now they are starting to show their color. awesome to the awesomeness brotha! (please edit your link, you got double tag.)

[video]http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr60/mellotyper/58B975A5-6AC7-481F-9CEA-78007103189B-171-000000097CED41D8.mp4[/video]


----------



## phyeung

Wow. your discus are georgous and growing big now. Can't wait to see getting pairs.


----------



## MELLO

Having a hard time posting videos lately. Anyways here are couple of vids.


----------



## MELLO

crimper said:


> |drool| now they are starting to show their color. awesome to the awesomeness brotha! (please edit your link, you got double tag.)
> 
> [video]http://i469.photobucket.com/albums/rr60/mellotyper/58B975A5-6AC7-481F-9CEA-78007103189B-171-000000097CED41D8.mp4[/video][/QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Bro! Fixed them up for u :)


----------



## MELLO

phyeung said:


> Wow. your discus are georgous and growing big now. Can't wait to see getting pairs.


Long ways to go Peter..


----------



## bonsai dave

Looking good Mello.


----------



## MELLO

bonsai dave said:


> Looking good Mello.


They are in your 75g now Dave!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

It's very rewarding to be able to sit back and look at a tank full of discus that you bred yourself. Well done!


----------



## crimper

I already spotted my Piwow pair, they are the ones chomping those FDBW :lol:


----------



## MELLO

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> It's very rewarding to be able to sit back and look at a tank full of discus that you bred yourself. Well done!


Your Exactly right! These are the only discus I'm keeping for now. It's fun to watch them grow and slowly watch their color/patterns develop. Hoping to raise them all to their full potential.


----------



## MELLO

crimper said:


> I already spotted my Piwow pair, they are the ones chomping those FDBW :lol:


Hahaha! You got a good eye..


----------



## ndnhuy

MELLO said:


> Move them into a bigger tank.


Awesome Mello. They grow fast and show quality!


----------



## discuspaul

Great job, Mello - those discus are awesome - love them !


----------



## crimper

MELLO said:


> Hahaha! You got a good eye..


I got so many breeding tanks and breeding cones now, I'm just waiting for those pairs :|wink|: :|wink|: :lol:


----------



## josephl

Beautiful Mello. You know who to contact first when you get bored of the blue knights :bigsmile:


----------



## MELLO

discuspaul said:


> Great job, Mello - those discus are awesome - love them !


Thanks Paul.


----------



## MELLO

josephl said:


> Beautiful Mello. You know who to contact first when you get bored of the blue knights :bigsmile:


I know I know you called it first..


----------



## phyeung

Mello, I like all of your discus. Wish to have one or two from you some day. I wonder your blue knights discus also called Reflection D cross? They look all the same. Just wonder.


----------



## seanyuki

hey Mello always admire yr discus.....thanks for posting the video.


----------



## MELLO

seanyuki said:


> hey Mello always admire yr discus.....thanks for posting the video.


Thanks Francis


----------



## FishFreaks

hey friend those are some thick babies. looking real good. what size tank you got em in now?


----------



## MELLO

FishFreaks said:


> hey friend those are some thick babies. looking real good. what size tank you got em in now?


They are in a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## guppygeorge

MELLO said:


> The Blue Knights are my favorite discus. It's very hard for them to come by theses days. When I saw that they were available, I immediately ordered them. I had 2 adult Blue Knights before and they were the most expensive Discus I've owned. I paid $375 US each conversion back then was atleast $405 CAD not including shipping and tax. I inquired for a pair rightnow they cost $1800 minimum.
> Here's some pictures of my Blue Knights from 4 years ago. I miss them. But hopefully my juvies turns out like them.


You say that you "inquired for a pair."....from who ? I have checked around and haven't seen any available... I might be interested in acquiring some in the Spring or early Summer.


----------



## April

Dave's 75 was my 75 lol! You Got it in the end Mello! 
Looking great! You are the new designated discus king! 
I hand over the title! Lol. 
I'd say those are about the best home growns I've seen !


----------



## April

Where's the pic? 
Yeah years ago I had some big reflections and reflection deeps. I should never of sold them! They were really big.. Sold thrm to Duncan when my cat needed surgery. They were my favourites .hopefully those young ones grow up and pair up.
Pay the 1800 Mello! Lol.


----------



## MELLO

guppygeorge said:


> You say that you "inquired for a pair."....from who ? I have checked around and haven't seen any available... I might be interested in acquiring some in the Spring or early Summer.


Go check Simply discus. There's a sponsor there that can get it for you.


----------



## MELLO

April said:


> Dave's 75 was my 75 lol! You Got it in the end Mello!
> Looking great! You are the new designated discus king!
> I hand over the title! Lol.
> I'd say those are about the best home growns I've seen !


Yeah! I got your 75 now. Thanks to Dave (discusdave) for selling it to me and with free delivery. 
Thanks for the compliments. I give credit to you, and all my mentors for teaching me how to keep discus properly. Also learning from my mistakes.


----------



## MELLO

April said:


> Where's the pic?
> Yeah years ago I had some big reflections and reflection deeps. I should never of sold them! They were really big.. Sold thrm to Duncan when my cat needed surgery. They were my favourites .hopefully those young ones grow up and pair up.
> Pay the 1800 Mello! Lol.


I was hoping to get a pair but couldn't afford them. I got 8 BK's around 1.75" but two came DOA. They are now 3.5-4" now. I will just grow them out and hope for a pair. I'm enjoying watching them grow with my Piwow turks. Wayne Ng's fish are really nice. They are hard to comeby now and are pricey.


----------



## MrJackyTang

Wow ! What's An Amazing Discus Collections U Have There Brother Mello !
They Growth So Much Now !
Honestly, Those Discus Look So Much Better In Person Since I saw Them In Real Already !



MELLO said:


> Just want to share my home grown Piwowarski Red Turks and my Wayne Ng Blue knights(bought when they were 1.75") These are the only discus I will be keeping for now. Due to my busy schedule I have to downsize and let all my discus pairs go. Looking forward to grow these guys to their full potential and get my own future breeders. Here's a quick video for you guys.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What they look like every water change


----------



## MrJackyTang

Hahaha ! I Agree Waht u said bro charles. How have u been so far la ! Havent talk to u for awhile already ! Miss u too !


charles said:


> I think Mello uses more water on water change for his discus each day then his shower, drinking, coffee, cooking, etc combine


----------



## MELLO

9 months (video)


----------



## josephl

Those guys are huge and nice color. I especially like those blue one's....just saying :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper

Brotha, I cant view your video.... private????


----------



## crimper

nm, its my browser.

My pair is Looking good!


----------



## ndnhuy

They all look stunned Mello. I really like your Piwowski Red Turk


----------



## Fish rookie

Master Mello they look really nice.


----------



## MELLO

My new flowerhorn.


----------

